# Gc modifier and fellows



## MARCYL (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,
Does anyone know if you would use the GC modifier when a fellow is providing a service or is it just for residents?
thanks
marcy


----------



## pbranan@georgiahealth.edu (Mar 26, 2014)

My understanding of the GC modifier is that it indicates the presence of a teaching physician.  It doesn't really have to do with who he/she is teaching. It goes without saying that this excludes medical students. 

Because a fellow is still in the learning stages even though he is post-graduate, the GC would apply in this situation.


----------

